# no spark from coil.



## skeen (Mar 25, 2007)

I have a 86 nissan truck with a z24 4-cly engine. there is spark to one coil but not the other. what should I check?


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

test for power going into the coil that does not work .
if it has power replace coil...


----------



## skeen (Mar 25, 2007)

there is power going in to the coil. I replaced the the coil and still no spark. and I put a 86 engine in a 84 truck and there is no ecu in the 84 is there supposed to be a ecu in the 86?


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

yes the 86 has an ecu..

try running a new hot wire to the coil


----------



## skeen (Mar 25, 2007)

there is no ecu in the truck so I guess some one took it out. can it run with out a ecu? I ordered a new distributor and it will be here tomorrow and I'm going to get a new cap and rotor too. and I think I had the vacuum advance hooked up wrong too would that have anything to do with it?


----------



## skeen (Mar 25, 2007)

I replaced the distributor rotor and cap and there is spark to both coils know!!! but when i hold the gas peddle steady the engine shakes. what would cause that?


----------



## Spinlock (Jun 12, 2006)

Broken or loose motor mount?


----------



## skeen (Mar 25, 2007)

do all ignition systems have to have a ecu?


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

No, only electronically controlled ones. They started using ECU's in the 86.5's and they all have one from there on. Some older carbed trucks have one too, though. I have no idea on what year got what, though. The truck dictates the ECU, not the engine.


----------



## skeen (Mar 25, 2007)

I put a 86 engine in a 84 truck and the 84 doesn't have a ecu. does the 86 need one? and the plugs keep fouling and I can't get the timing adjusted right. can you give me any advice on that?


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

what engine type was in the 84?
did you use the perpheals from the 84? ie carb and dizzy??

did the 86 z24 have a computer?? if it did and you used the peripheals from the 86 then the ecu is needed..

if you used the peripheals from the 84 then no ecu is needed..


----------



## skeen (Mar 25, 2007)

yes I used the peripherals from the 84.and the plugs keep fouling and I can't get the timing adjusted right. can you give me any advice on that?


----------



## skeen (Mar 25, 2007)

when I try to adjust the timing the distributor stops before the timing marks are lined up. is it possible that the timing chain and gears are not alligned right? do you think this is why the plugs keep fouling? 
thanks,
Scott


----------

